# A/C Blower Motor Works Intermittently



## Weatherman (Jul 24, 2007)

I have a 95 Hardbody (4cyl, 5-speed) with a blower motor that works intermittently on all speeds but high. For the intermediate speeds I can move the selector off of the detent a little and get it to stay running. Based on this I would assume it is a bad switch. Now here is the peculiar part. When it is running on one of the intermediate speeds it will suddenly quit when I let off of the accelerator and am slowing to a stop. Then it will come back on after I speed back up and the engine RPM levels out. This doesn't happen all the time but it is quite a coincidence. Before I go buy a control switch is there anything else I should check first? 

Thanks,
Dennis


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

I would draw the same conclusion, replace the switch. If you want to be more sure of it, then test the switch with a meter. you will likely get a cut in and out by just slightly wiggling the switch at the detent positions. This is not all that uncommon.


----------



## nissantruck (Jan 10, 2007)

my bet is that its not the switch. check the fan resistor under glove box.


----------



## Weatherman (Jul 24, 2007)

nissantruck said:


> my bet is that its not the switch. check the fan resistor under glove box.



I had considered that. But I thought if it failed it would be completely rather than intermittently. Is this not so???

Dennis


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

Ive seen some cars come into my job where the blow motor only works intermittently on certain speeds. Usually the resistor is the culprit.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

Well I have seen that too but when he mentioned that he just barly moves the switch it works that seems more like a contact issue. Personaly I would check continuity of the switch as sugested if that is OK then try the resistors. Not sure which type resistors the 95 has. If it is the old coil type you can likely see a problem but if it is the electronic type that is less likely.


----------

